# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  ЕМ Дина Бандху прабху

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные! Приглашаем вас на лекции одного из самых больших знатоков и рассказчиков историй Вриндавана Дина Бандху прабху! В субботу(1.06) вечером, на воскресной программе(2.06) и утром в понедельник(3.06) он будет делиться с нами Кришна-катхой. 

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы всегда помнили о Кришне и Его Играх. Он построил большой храм во Вриндаване, что бы его ученики могли приезжать в святую Дхаму и погружать свой ум в истории о Кришне. Но при этом он не хотел, что бы преданные гуляли по Враджу самостоятельно. В Дхаме много сокровенных мест и мы, по незнанию, легко можем совершить оскорбление. Для паломничества по Святым Местам были организованы парикрамы. Прабхупада организовал первую парикраму в 1972 году..

Мы всегда должны помнить во Вриндаване, что мы находимся здесь только по милости Прабхупады. Это единственная квалификация для того, чтобы быть во Вриндаване. Прабхупада позволил нам войти во Врадж и совершать там преданное служение. Мы никогда не должны думать, что у нас есть какие-то качества для того, чтобы жить во Вриндаване и понять игры Господа. Важно всегда оставайтесь в обществе преданных, и тогда мы увидим, что преданные, которые жили здесь долгое время под покровительством Прабхупады, очень многому могут научить нас и могут очень много рассказать нам о Врадже. Мы можем сильно продвигаться, следуя наставлениям Прабхупады не оставлять общения с его учениками.

Дина Бандху прабху - прекрасный проводник по Вриндавану. Он никогда не покидал прибежища Прабхупады и изучил все Святые места. Благодаря своему острому разуму, он смог выучить местные языки Враджи, и поэтому смог понять все основные игры Радхи и Кришны. Он получил эту информацию из надлежащих источников и никогда не думал, что можно выйти из-под прибежища Прабхупады, чтобы узнать что-то из Враджа-лилы. 

Администрация храма будет благодарна преданным, которые помогут оплатить транспортные расходы, 9000 руб, связанным с приездом Дина Бандху прабху. Пожертвования можно сдать в Отдел приема пожертвований.

----------

